# Whats your policy about having children in the shop?



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

I had a scary experience recently. I had a boy of about twelve years old, that I simply assumed had some sense, in the shop with me a while back.

Go ahead - spank me - I was operating my table saw without a guard, free handing a pretty big rip, and the boy was standing to the side watching.

I don't know what got into his head, but suddenly he reached his hand in toward the blade, quickly I might add.

I have no idea how my reflexes kicked in so fast, but they did. My hand shot out like a T'd off rattlesnake and grabbed him by the wrist. I think his hand must have been within 4-6 inches of the blade!

Somehow, I managed to grab him, maintain control of my work piece and shut off the saw with my knee in one quick motion.

Needless to say, he is banned from the shop indefinitely.

I accept that I was in error not giving him better instruction and not having a guard in place.

This has me totally rethinking ever having children in the shop, and I even wonder at what age I would allow anyone.

What is your policy?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

MrWoodWorker,

Banning him from the shop is probably not the best solution. Instead, take the time to explain that ALL the tools CAN be dangerous and lay out the basic rules. Teach him to safely enjoy working in the shop instead of banishing him because of YOUR failure to set the standards, including training. He would not have been the unless he was interested. Get him back in and properly engaged in working safely in the shop.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

My only current policy is no speaking while the equipment is running. I would have to say that it depends on the child but I would assume it becomes acceptable around the age of 8 for a kid to come in and watch. By age 12 I hope to be teaching my daughter how to properly use some of the equipment and for her to understand that the items can do some severe damage.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Nothing wrong with children in the shop, as long as they are thoroughly educated, and with in my arms length, and I am working on a project with them.
Otherwise they are not allowed.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I think a better place to have a child is the Hospital. But if you're wife is willing, us woodworkers think we can do everything…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

For starters. YOU KNOW BETTER! Put that guard back on your saw!!!! If your guard is too much of a pain to use, seek out a better one, there are some great guards on the aftermarket.

Okay now the spanking is done…

That boy should be smart enough at 12 to know to keep away from spinning blades… But I must say, not everyone learns at the same pace, or the same things at the same time I guess it was 6th grade when I got my introduction to ME using the table saw. I had been around them in my Dad's shop since I was 6… I wasn't as fearful of what the saw could do to me as I was what my Dad would do to me if I misbehaved in there… There were some VERY clear rules, and lines that just did NOT get crossed…

You didn't indicate what relation this child is to you, but I have to assume it is either your child, or grand child. You will have to determine if that child is capable and likely to follow certain hard and fast shop rules. If they are not, they MUST be banished from the shop until they have matured enough to do so. As Grandpa that is a bit easier than as Dad… Gradnpa can usually give the kid back to mom & dad, as Dad, YOU have to deal with this kid 24×7… For his own good find a good way to drive the youthful stupidity far from him… (meaning TEACH that youngun before he can't count to ten anymore!)

Oh my policy for now is NO CHILDREN IN MY SHOP. But then again, I am not a parent yet… (not that we haven't tried…). I am not anti kids in the shop, I just don't want to be responsibly for some one else's child…


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Never assume a child is going to do what you think he or she should do


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

You know what… This issue is not limited to just small kids, some big kids can be pretty dumb as well - or at least seem that way. Remember that those who dont know, dont know.

As a former professional pilot, I brief all visitors to the shop on safety practices re what is about to happen - same as a preflight crew or passenger briefing. It makes them feel better and engages them in the process as they now know what to expect and dont feel dumb and left out. Going this route I can often provide visitors with a (well briefed) role in thte activity and further develop their interest in what initially appears to many as a complicated and highly technical endeavour that they could never master - just like flying!

My two cents (Canadian - now worth a bit more - just joking….right???)

Don


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

When my kids were small, they often came into my garage shop with their friends. I made a point of telling all of them to never come into the garage if I wasn't in there, or was running a tool. It worked really well. They would stand just outside the door where I would notice them, and wait until I stopped whatever I was doing before even talking. They loved going thru my scrap barrel and grabbing some new "toys". If they ever broke the entry rules, they lost scavenging privileges. - lol

My only real problem was with my BIL a few years ago. They came for a long weekend visit and he was in the shop while I was working on some cabinets. I was making some long rips and he kept wanting to "help". I shook him off 2-3 times before shutting down and asking him to just watch. I have a 7' outfeed table and do this almost daily. There's no way that the board will go anywhere and well intentioned "help" usually isn't really helpful. - lol

The only other "issue" was when my daughter and SIL were going to help build a cabinet that they wanted. I had to tell SWMBO and her mother that they were NOT WELCOME in the shop while we were working. The "kids" werre going to be doing much of the work, and I didn't want any distractions while they were running the tools.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Time to stop coddling the kids and remember all the stuff that we did when we were young that never killed us. If a child doesn't get a chance to lose a finger or two, how will he ever become a man?


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have three boys ages 6, 4 and 2 and they all love to play in the shop while I am working. With boys this age its very important for me to make sure they are safe.

First I have made sure to have no dangerous hand tools at their reaching level. I have a little peg board on the side of my bench with some very safe plastic tools hanging on it and those are the ones my kids are allowed to play with.

I have also stressed over and over and over again to my older two that some of my tools are very dangerous. I tell them they are not to touch my tools and then I tell them the ones they CANT touch. I assume they may break my rules and touch my tools when told not to but there are a few tools I stress over and over again to make sure that if they do break my rules and touch my tools it wont be the big ones that they touch.

When I run the table saw I make sure they are no where near the saw or table. Same is the case for my jointer/planer.

Another thing I do is anytime I have got cut with my hand tools and my kids are around I will go show them the cut and show them that even I get hurt with the tools and I think that has really helped enforce the danger.

At 12 years old he should be old enough to maybe even teach him how to use some of the smaller power tools. I think I was that age when my dad showed me how to use the Radial Arm Saw and let me make cuts with it. Maybe by letting him use some tools it will help him understand the safety hazards.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Allowing children in the shop while you are working, with machinery, is just as much of a danger to you as it is to them.
But a shop. Can Also be dangerous for children setting idle
Close Supervision is always needed


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

When my grandfather was 12 (in the 40's) he was driving and taking care of the farm and all the animals all by himself while his father was away trying to make some money.

When my father was 12 (in the 60's) he was drilling wells for a living beside his father.

When I was 12 (in the 80's) I was walking a mile through the alfalfa fields with a big rusty cycle to cut food for our rabbits without cutting my legs off.

When my nephew was 12 (the 2000's) he was taking a dance class.

We need to teach kids things that will be useful in adulthood instead of worrying they'll be killed by things that kids safely did for generations.


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm happy to have my 5 year old daughetr in the shop if I am not really working on anything too involved and I can pay attention to her. If I am using the table saw I would get her to wait outside as my shop is pretty small and I wouldn't want her in the way of a kickback. 
I have demonstrated to her the danger of the tools, showing her injuries from sharp blades and also standing her outside to view through a window as i tossed a small offcut onto the table saw blade.. big noise, totally destroyed offcut, point made. She now knows never to touch the thing.

Another poster was right to mention its not just the young ones who need watching. My neighbour is a carpenter, and an adult visitor to his shop (a client) walked up to a jointer as it was shutting down, blade still spinning though not at full power, he asks "so this is what you sue to cut the wood?" and sticks his finger in the blade, tip removed, and point made ….


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

And this is why ….. much to my own regret … I didn't bring my (10 year-old) nephew into MY shop … even though he was eager to learn and do.

I'm visually impaired. It takes all I have (and often more than I have) to keep ME safe, when I'm in my shop. I have to err to the side of caution, when the safety of another-*particularly* a child, where … there's no question about where the ultimate responsibility lies (with the adult)-is concerned.

I'm glad it turned out okay. I'm glad your coffee-or whatever-kicked in.

I DO hope-for the sake of both of you-you can find a way to go forward, with this one, and help him learn to be a safe woodworker.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

The only time my kids are allowed in the shop is when all my power tools are not in used and disconnected.

I do drive the nail in wood midway and let the little one bang on it. he likes that.
My 13 years old one tried the scroll saw few time under strick supervision.

Maybe I should relax a tiny.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

The difference between your son getting hurt in the shop and your neighbor getting hurt in your shop is that your neighbor will sue you for his stupidity and your son… oh wait, they can sue now, can't they?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Whats your policy about having children in the shop?*

Conceiving children in the shop is fine. Actually having them there is not very sanitary.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I often have my kids and other neighborhood kids in the shop while I'm working. In fact, I encourage it. I want them to see things being made, machines humming, and end products being enjoyed. It's that type of experience that I hope will inspire them to build things on their own. But, I have a few rules that they all know and typically respect:

1. Don't go near any machine while it's running. Period.
2. Don't talk to me while any machine is running. 
3. Where shoes at all times. no bare feet or flip flops.
4. Never grab anythingl off of my benches without asking.
5. Never, ever, ever, drink BLO. (Don't ask me why this is a rule!!!!)

And a very important rule for me, as one of the previous posters said: Never assume a kid is going to do what they're told.

For my own two little ones, I let them use mostly hand tools. The one exception is a drill. My daughter and son (8 and 5) both love to pound nails and cut boards. As they get older and better coordinated, I'll graduate them to power hand tools, then larger machine tools.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, thankfully (in a way) my daughter is afraid of the power tools. She loves manual tools though. She is only 2 1/2 years old and loves spending time in daddys shop. She loves building mini projects with me whether shes squeezing out the glue on the board or hammering down finish nails ( and i must say she is dam good with the hammer).

I am wondering though, WHAT is going through your sons mind to reach toward the blade? Maybe he was trying to copy what dad was doing? But hands down (no punn intended) I make sure there is a specific spot to be standing for either my nephew or daughter when I am operating a power tool.

Long story short, you gotta keep him in the shop. Its our religion to pass on our craftsmanship. Just lay it in him about how dangerous the tools are. And if he doesn't listen, there are consequences.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHA good one charlie


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I suppose I do have a shop rule that concerns children. And I am VERY firm on it. If they break this rule, they are banned from the shop for the rest of the day! No questions asked, my decision is final. Here's the rule:

If you're drinking a beer NEVER set it on a machine top. It can leave a ring.

Of course the kids know the rule applies to them only. I can do what I like. After all, its MY shop!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

My 5 year old grandson is welcome in the shop. When he comes in, the machines are turned off.
A 10-12 year old can be instructed, and should be. But, I'm extra careful when ANYONE is in the shop.
Machines don't discriminate!


----------



## duffmankc (Mar 7, 2011)

Forget children, I need a policy banning my wife from the workshop. A few weeks ago I was making some cuts with a jigsaw. She came in the shop (the door was to my back) saw that I was working and wouldn't be able to hear her over the sound of the saw and stereo, so she decided to walk up to me in the middle of my cut and tap me on the shoulder as she said my name. Boy did that make me jump and almost lose a finger. She got a nice little lecture from me after that.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

I allow my six year old daughter in my shop. She is the only child that I would allow in my shop. Yes, I am concerned about the liability aspect of others, but I am more concerned about safety and obedience. I know my daughter better than any other child; so I am more confident on the obedience aspect with her.

She recently completed a project with me that I posted her on Lumberjocks and in my Blog

I am also very concerned that my daughter learn the proper way to use every tool in my shop. It is the only way to protect her. Banning a child from the shop is liking asking someone to not think of a "giant pink elephant". The more you tell them to not think about it the more they do. Ban a child from someplace and the more curious he or she will become. Unless you can lock the door to the shop and take the key with you, and never forget to do either, the banned child will sneak in to see what is so special about the place and possibly try and use a tool with disastrous results.

I do agree with Mr. Woodworker on temporarily banning the boy in question. It should help in making the point of how dangerous what he did was.

I also agree with Stumpy and Charlie that making kids in the shop having them is messy.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't have a policy…don't have little kids…

But WC Feilds, said it best:"Go away kid, you bother me!!!" LOL


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

My three year old grandaughter loves my shop. I occasionally take her back there, but never when I'm working. She has her own plastic tool set and we play with scraps, or she just looks around and asks questions. I think this is a good learning experience for her. I stress the danger of the tools, and she is learning to stay away and respect them.

Both my kids grew up in my shop and I never had any issues with them being there, even at very young ages.
That was also a production shop.The knew the limits. I guess my advice to anyone would be this. If you can't control your kids outside your shop, maybe they don't need to be in your shop. There are plenty of kids I know that would not be allowed in my shop. I know a guy about my age that is missing most of several fingers. Of course I asked him how. He was 5 years old in his grandfathers shop, and ran his hand across a running jointer.

All that said, I started cleaning up in my dad's shop when I was 9 and started using several power tools at 12.
My dad was normally pretty laid back-until I did something stupid in his shop.I learned very quickly what *not *to do! I believe there is no hard fast rule for kids in the shop, but simlpy common sense and a lot of supervision.

As I was finishing this, I realized how contradictory my response was. There are too may variables to answer one way or the other. Should kids be allowed in your shop? Yes and No.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

My policy is that all the kids are welcome. I teach woodshop in a public middle school and high school. Every kid in the middle school has my class, EVERY kid no matter the disability or dislipline problem. Currently my two favorite kids, one is CD and the other sits detention on a regular basis for being disruptive in everyone elses class.
For me it starts with safety. I would never operate the table saw with out a guard in front of my 11-13 year old middle school kids. They know better, but do it anyway. I would also never free-hand rip in front of any of my students. I follow every safety rule that I write down for my students, if I don't they love to remind me. Every now and then as a "test" during a demonstration on a tool I see how long I can go with out having my safety glasses on, I rarely get past "this is a band saw". 
Have the kids in the shop, but teach them how to do things safely and correctly. Use tools and machines that fit the kids abilites and their physical abilites. Most of the 12-year-old kids in my school are not tall enough to comfortably use the table saw, they can't reach across the table to feed the wood through. 
Find a project that fits the tools you think the kid can use, and that the kid will want to make, and teach the safety and have fun.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

My 5year old daughter has (high functioning) Autism. She is welcome in my shop, but not when the jointer or table-saw are running. She will wear goggles and earphones, but not a mask. She is a big powerful girl, who is lightning fast, so I need to watch her like a hawk. That being said, we have a scream in the shop, building stuff and bonding. Having her around really motivates me to use hand tools.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

For several years I was a woodshop teacher at a summer camp. The ages ranged from 8 to 17. The one thing I noticed is that the teacher makes the difference between the most unruly kid being safe and happy versus the same kids getting into bad situations. I have had several assistants over the year and the ones that are cocky have major problems with kid's safety. Two years ago I fired a assistant in front of the kids because he was so unsafe and such a danger to everyone around him. I then explained to the kids as to what the guy id wrong so many times. All, and I mean, all agreed that safety was more important than being well liked. After guiding and teaching a 10 year old for several ours on using a scroll saw and how to change the blades when he broke them, he understood how to use it and work safely. After watching from a little distance just to be safe, he was cutting patterns better than I could ever hope to.

I am firm in believing that it is on a child by child basis when it comes to them being in the shop. It is even more so on who is teaching them. If the person teaching isn't safe, and can't explain how to be safe, how can the child learn to be safe as well?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Never Never allow children in your shop unless supervised simple


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

My kids have been in and out of my shop for years. They are 18 and 11 now but started coming in at around 5 or 6. I just told them that my tools were very dangerous and you have to be very careful around them. They know now that if they come in and I'm working on one of them, they have to wait at the door until I am done. For their safety and mine. They both know not to turn on or try to use any tools without me being with them. Although my 18 yr. old knows everything so I am surprised that he actually listens to me. LOL


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

I still believe in the basics - any visitors to a shop where sharp things are in use or equipment is running need to be supervised and briefed on the does and donts. It is just not fair to them or to the shop owner to do otherwise. People will surprise you about what those of us who are informed think of as common sense they know nothing about - and who could expect otherwise?

In short, never ASSUME, to do so could make an ASS of U and ME.

Just a thought

Don


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

My 13 year old grandson now works in the shop with me on weekends and school breaks. He loves to turn bowls on the lathe and after about 2 years he is getting pretty good at it. He started coming to the shop when he was about 9. Now my next grandson just turned 9 and he is starting to show some interest to, so hopfully I will have another one with me soon. I am not afraid to let the 13 year old use any piece of equipment because I have spent much time traning him. He is more capable of running the equipment than some adults I know including my son his Dad who never took a interest in it. I would never let my 35 year old son use the table saw but my grandson will and can anytime he wants cut whatever they need on it. Sometimes it was a pain in the butt teaching him when I had other things to do, but if we do not take the time with them how will they ever learn. With all the budget cuts in schools the shop classes are usually the first to go. I love having him with me working, and besides what better way to spend time with the grandkids than doing something you both enjoy.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

An age number is not what you need to judge whether kids are ready to come into the shop. My grand daughter is 2 1/2, she pounds nails, carries sticks, tries to sweep and clean up.(She follows me around like shadow) Her brother is six, he hits himself in the head with a hammer, has no clue how to carry sticks and is allergic to sweeping. He does have ears on the side of his head, I am not sure they work, he won't listen to what he is told ! HE IS NOT READY to come into the shop. (His dad is 32 years old and is much like his son, NOT ready to come into my shop)
(I was 8 when I started building barns, tractors and trucks for my dirt farm in mom's garden.)
When I was 10 I burned my go cart up, learned NOT to weld when gas is still in the tank !
I am not certain how, my dad let my brother,sister and me learn how to do things somehow without any serious injuries.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Dear Mr. Woodworker,
I have banned more adults from the shop than children. To me you broke rule number 1 in my set of rules. That is before I invite any child in the shop. We first sit down and discuss all the Safety rules and my rules. This generally takes me about an hour.

My first rule for any child is that they must stand by the door with their hands in their pockets and be quiet and wait for me to invite them in. This protects me from being distracted if I'm running a machine and them as well.

Rule 2. Hands must be kept in their pockets if they a just visiting and not working on a project. In this way they aren't touching anything that will hurt them and I don't have to yell at them for running their oily little hands on my cast iron. I have to explain to them that the acid in their hands causes rust. for some reason they like to feel the smoothness of metal.

Rule 3. Safety glasses are a must at all times.

You get the point on safety rules. Another of my rules is if your going to goof around your out of the shop period and will have to wait for another day. After doing this to them once when they act up they understand very quickly horseplay is not tolerated.

Another rule I have is they aren't allowed to use any power tool until I have taught them about the tool and how to adjust and do any thing that may be required in operating that tool. A good example is how to change a scroll saw blade and set the tension before operating it. And of course the real biggie is put things back exactly where you got it.

You'd be surprised at how quick they are to remind you of the safety rules should you come complacent in a safety rule. Kids are great in the shop and fun to work with.


----------



## roundguy (Jan 19, 2011)

My kids have grown up in my garage. I have movies of my son using the drill press when he was three, doing it perfectly. I'm right there next to him making sure he was safe. They both know that the machinery is dangerous, and not to play in the garage.

They won't learn if they're in the house.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

My son is going on 45 and I think I will let him in the shop this year.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tom…better play it safe and wait until he makes 50.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

A few assumptions due to lack of detail in my original post are incorrect, but that's alright, I still feel the responsibility.

I actually did provide safety instruction, this child should have known better, it's as if his brain evaporated suddenly!

This is not one of my children, it is a friends child.

The ban isn't permanent, only until I figure out better safeguards (besides blade guards!) 

I really like the idea of "visitors" being required to keep hands in pockets at a distance of 100 yards.

Thanks for the rebukes, friendly jabs, and funnies.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

When children are in the shop, make sure they have the proper safety equipment.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Children and even some adults should not be in the shop while working. The only time I would let a child in the shop is if I'm teaching him woodworking. I keep all power tools secured when I'm not there. Children need constant supervision and even with that, they can still manage to get into trouble.
Another danger is you can be distracted or startled and have an accident.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Great advice above….as I do not have any kids around…I have not had to decide what to do with them possibly coming into my shop…..

On another vein….When I was a kid, my grandfather would let me help him in the shop (there was less of this "overprotecting" in those days - we rode bikes without helmets…climbed trees…scuffed our knees….had cuts…bruises…you name it)....I really loved that time in my grandfather's shop…and it was what gave me my first taste of woodworking which has lasted throughout my life.

I believe that kids can do real well if they are given instruction….my grandfather did not have alot of power tools…but he had some sharp saws, knives, chisels and the likes (all were very dangerous if used unsafely)....he had a couple power tools too. He took the time to teach me how to use all of them safely and correctly. His method was to explain….demonstrate….allow me to try - while he would watch….correcting my errors….then repeating it again over time….I wasn't allowed to ever use anything without him present and overseeing my efforts…he did this until he could see that I did not vary from his instructions.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Both of my twin 13 year old girls help me in the shop all the time. They handle outfeed from the tablesaw, planer and drum sander. They do hand sanding for me (I position a fan so it blows all the sawdust away from them). They help me move material around and when they have the urge, they even help sweep and do cleanups.

I taught them when they were about 10 the safety rules while in the shop. This includes personal safety (right clothes, eye protection, hearing protection and hair) and equipment safety. A few years back I showed them what happens from kick back on a table saw - it shot a piece through the garage door about 15' behind me. They have great respect for and understanding of working around machines and wood.

There are many times I couldn't get certain tasks done in the shop without their help. They want to spend most of the summer working with me in the shop once school is out next month. It will be fun having my girls with me every day. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

" it's as if his brain evaporated suddenly!"

I think that is the biggest problem with children. And it happens without warning!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well considering I have already posted a few projects that my daughter has made or has assisted in making, I believe strongly that kids should be allowed in the shop. My daughter has been taught that she is not to be in the shop or even open the shop door if I am not around. She uses mostly hand tools and I hope in a few years she will learn to use some of my power tools, including the Lathe on her own. My rules are similiar to Cory's. Oh and my daughter is 4 1/2.

Hopefully they will put shop back in school and some of these kids can get a better grasp of common sense. MrsN thank you for being one of those teachers. Shop always was my favorite subject.

CtL


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

MrWoodworker

Maybe you should add something to this

1) Thou Shalt Keep Thy Shop Spotless And Pure - If you use a tool, put it away. If you step over something, move it, sweep it up, or put it away. Especially your dog.

2) Thou Shalt Mar Not Thy Flesh And Live - Never use a tool without being instructed in its safe operation. Always use appropriate Eye, Ear and Lung protection. Push Sticks are required when working close to a blade.

3) Thou Shalt Plan Thy Cut Beforetimes - Know where the blade, wood and fingers are and will go through all cuts and movements. If you perceive the finger will fall to the floor do something different.

4) Thou Shalt Focus On The Work Of Thine Hands - Keep potential distractions minimal. Don't talk to others, answer your phone or ride ponies while using a power tool.

5) Thou Shalt Never Force The Separation Of Wood - If the work piece or saw blade meets resistance - something is wrong. Stop the motor and assess the situation. Kickback can hurt and so can losing fingers.

6) Thou Shalt Not Partake Of Strong Drink - Many things may seem perfectly reasonable under the influence that just wouldn't whilst sobering up in the E.R.

7) Thou Shalt Gather Thy Garments Close About Thee - Getting loose clothing or long hair caught by a belt, blade or any other rapidly spinning object may mar you flesh in uncomfortable ways.

8) Thou Shalt Breathe The Breath Of Life And None Other - Excessive airborne dust and fumes from chemicals can cause long, painful deaths or require visits from the Fire Department. Get plenty of fresh air.

9) Thou Shalt Not Rush Exceedingly Into Folly - Much damage to life, limb and property can take place when we are rushed. Slow down, and enjoy your work, supper can wait, even if it's the last.

10) Thou Shalt Acknowledge All Movement As Fearsome - Any tool or blade in motion is a potential injury, treat all as such. Never reach toward a moving blade to move a piece of scrap, always let the blade stop.


----------

